# Post your unpopular technology opinions



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

I will start

Chrome is better than Firefox


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Maybe that the only technology truly worth investing on right now is all concerning renewable energy. I'll ride a horse, must be a pretty kickass feeling.

Edit: aaand, it's the Geek Central section :lol I'm leaving it in anyway.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Brave is better than Chrome.





...Actually it's pretty much just Chrome but without ads and not so damn boggy.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Equity said:


> That makes the most sense though because as it costs more and more to maintain others. And there are the related costs from damage if using other things.


If you mean the damage is the cost, I agree.

Sometimes I'm really pessimistic about our future as a species. And make jokes about it constantly if I'm feeling it. Strangely, it doesn't upset me emotionally. It will be upsetting when the air is on fire and we can't breathe and, y'know... _other stuff_ is happening. Watch the Marc Maron special. He payed me to post this.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Social media are cancer, one of the worst trends ever. Not only are they a privacy nightmare but they condition people to not care about their privacy or anonymity online. Which governments are more than happy to exploit through spying and enacting legislation that makes it easier to spy. I remember back in the early 2000s, a teacher of mine had a theory that the reality show trend of the time was an experiment to see how much invasion of their privacy normal people would be willing to put up with. Well, I wonder what he thinks of this situation now, with people willingly putting up their entire lives online, without a prize at stake, and not caring what Evilcorp does with their personal information.

Steam is DRM. A lot of the games on there can't be played without the client, and _none _of the games there can be installed without it. I don't know if this is an unpopular opinion anymore, but it's another case of consumers giving away their rights for the sake of convenience.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Social media are cancer, one of the worst trends ever. Not only are they a privacy nightmare but they condition people to not care about their privacy or anonymity online. Which governments are more than happy to exploit through spying and enacting legislation that makes it easier to spy. I remember back in the early 2000s, a teacher of mine had a theory that the reality show trend of the time was an experiment to see how much invasion of their privacy normal people would be willing to put up with. Well, I wonder what he thinks of this situation now, with people willingly putting up their entire lives online, without a prize at stake, and not caring what Evilcorp does with their personal information.


 Actually, though I'm not necessarily a big fan of big government, I worry more about ordinary people abusing the power of information. Seems like most governments are fairly well behaved despite the availability of privacy nightmare technologies that are easily exploited. Even the government agencies that do spy on civilians generally seem to not massively abuse the information they sift through and are mostly just looking for things like terrorism and/or international security threats. I think your next door neighbor is more likely to cause problems with whatever private information they are able to obtain from social media than the government is. Sadly, the reality of it is the average person walking down the street is the real reason you have to keep everything locked.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Equity said:


> I guess an unpopular opinion I have is I don't like RGB. I even cover up all the standard little lights on my computer or turn off backlit keyboards because I think they're annoying. Actually I stopped covering those, I think I used to always have my ceiling light off. I turn off the lights on my headphones because I don't like to see it reflected on my glasses.


I've covered up every one of the electronics status lights I own with about ten layers of tape each, just to dull them to still visible but not intensely painful levels. Don't know how anybody could survive them on a device they look at frequently.

But what is RGB? To me it means the color mode we use on screens as opposed to CMYK being popular for print.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Paul said:


> I've covered up every one of the electronics status lights I own with about ten layers of tape each, just to dull them to still visible but not intensely painful levels. Don't know how anybody could survive them on a device they look at frequently.
> 
> But what is RGB? To me it means the color mode we use on screens as opposed to CMYK being popular for print.


 I think it's like those computer fans and waterblocks and so forth with LED lighting effects (I guess they're called "RGB" because the lighting is fully customizable to just about any color you want and RGB stuff tends to blink and pulse and call attention to itself). And I agree. Extremely annoying. It has almost gotten so bad you almost can't buy PC fans that don't light up.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think this is unpopular but the constant updates on modern software - operating systems, video games etc if you're connected to the internet are intrusive and annoying.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I think Apple and their products suck. God I hated using a Mac.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Windows 7 was ugly.

Wireless mice are useless.

All laptops should be 17".


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Technology doesn't really work. Not well at least. I've had so many problems with my wifi, iPhone, PC, Firefox, Sonos Play 5 etc. etc. they all seem to break too often. And just randomly. So annoying.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I hate the design standard of eliminating the 3.5mm headphone jack. 

Forced unavoidable updates
Changes to great UI designs just for the sake of changing in order to "look new". Most cases, they change for the worse. 

Elimination of physical medium for software. 

Paying $1000 difference for a phone simply for a better camera and other specs that the average person will probably never use. 

Tablets replacing the computers or keyboards in general for casual home computer users. 

Apple products simply being looked at as the norm to fit into society. 

Airpods are overrated and overpriced for music listening.

Walking 50 steps from your bedroom to your smart speaker to ask it to turn off Light Switch B, despite Light Switch B being only 10 steps from your bedroom. Then yelling at it 20 times to finally open your automated/manual lightweight slide door into your home gym so you can start on your long grueling weight lifting session. But hey, I spent nearly $200 on it, so I gotta use it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Walking 50 steps from your bedroom to your smart speaker to ask it to turn off Light Switch B, despite Light Switch B being only 10 steps from your bedroom. Then yelling at it 20 times to finally open your automated/manual lightweight slide door into your home gym so you can start on your long grueling weight lifting session. But hey, I spent nearly $200 on it, so I gotta use it.


 I use my Alexa to automatically turn on a smart plug a few times a week to keep emergency batteries charged (without overcharging them and killing them). It works exceptionally well for something like that. Putting a battery charger on a standard charger is not really a good solution because most inexpensive timers will come on at the same time every day and that is too often to charge a battery that isn't being used and merely needs to be kept charged for emergency use.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I use my Alexa to automatically turn on a smart plug a few times a week to keep emergency batteries charged (without overcharging them and killing them). It works exceptionally well for something like that. Putting a battery charger on a standard charger is not really a good solution because most inexpensive timers will come on at the same time every day and that is too often to charge a battery that isn't being used and merely needs to be kept charged for emergency use.


Yeah it's definitely good for tasks like those. Like forgetful things and things in a matter of safety. I just usually see people using them for very simple mundane tasks, while having very little smart compatible things to warrant using one in the first place.


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Actually, though I'm not necessarily a big fan of big government, I worry more about ordinary people abusing the power of information. Seems like most governments are fairly well behaved despite the availability of privacy nightmare technologies that are easily exploited. Even the government agencies that do spy on civilians generally seem to not massively abuse the information they sift through and are mostly just looking for things like terrorism and/or international security threats. I think your next door neighbor is more likely to cause problems with whatever private information they are able to obtain from social media than the government is. Sadly, the reality of it is the average person walking down the street is the real reason you have to keep everything locked.


Yes but what about the fact that everything 'ordinary people' are getting away with now is BECAUSE of government-backed activities and an environment that makes it profitable to do so? In 1969 MIT students protested when they learned about the military experimenting with networking technology and the end goal. Nowadays the military industrial complex is going to be superseded by a surveillance industrial complex, starting lucrative contractors going after government money for facial recognition, 5g, and 'smart city' sensors.

All this time a bunch of polyester-suit robber baron salesmen have been pushing corporate-backed authoritarian technology and making it sounds like this:







either/or said:


> Technology doesn't really work. Not well at least. I've had so many problems with my wifi, iPhone, PC, Firefox, Sonos Play 5 etc. etc. they all seem to break too often. And just randomly. So annoying.


This !!! Most engineers are greedy middlemen.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I need to find some more cool mouse pointer cursor downwload for my laptop.

Sent from my Spirit using Tapatalk


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Google Chromebook is only good for school. The whole design of Chromebook limits me from sorting my data.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Flash will no longer be in use. It will not be running anymore in December of 2020. I'm kind of sad. I feel like the internet need Flash. {Not the superhero. lol} Flash is a program that computers use to run games and some other stuff. I'm familiar with it from playing an online virtual game in the past called Habbo. It would ask permission in order for me to run the game through the website. 

It seem like nowadays technology is removing the old stuff that we are so use to knowing. What is next? Java? I guess that is how one would feel when you lived in a generation that was familiar with it.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I am not an advocate for free speech on social media platforms. Every time I read/listen/watch someone complaining about their rights being trampled on due to a social media platform censoring them, I think these people are nuts and in general full of histrionics - worst yet are the masses who do not understand that the only reason most of these chronic complainers are on social media is to get a few bucks. Further, it sickens me to see how gullible the masses are and just how full of celebrity worship they have become to absolute strangers on the Internet.. 



I feel that people should seek out sites that align more with their own views if they wish to have some semblance of free speech, better yet, they should build their own site rather than sit around on some crappy social media site crying about said site every day and how they are being oppressed.


*Unpopular opinion*


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

zonebox said:


> I am not an advocate for free speech on social media platforms. Every time I read/listen/watch someone complaining about their rights being trampled on due to a social media platform censoring them, I think these people are nuts and in general full of histrionics - worst yet are the masses who do not understand that the only reason most of these chronic complainers are on social media is to get a few bucks. Further, it sickens me to see how gullible the masses are and just how full of celebrity worship they have become to absolute strangers on the Internet..
> 
> I feel that people should seek out sites that align more with their own views if they wish to have some semblance of free speech, better yet, they should build their own site rather than sit around on some crappy social media site crying about said site every day and how they are being oppressed.
> 
> *Unpopular opinion*


I'm torn about this, given the ways in which people abuse their freedom of speech. When I see someone mad about false information being censored by an algorithm (because they believe it's true) I am more concerned that we don't have a shared reality anymore, than I am about Alex Jones or some other ******* like that getting deplatformed. The earth is flat and up is down I guess.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

donistired said:


> I'm torn about this, given the ways in which people abuse their freedom of speech. When I see someone mad about false information being censored by an algorithm (because they believe it's true) I am more concerned that we don't have a shared reality anymore, than I am about Alex Jones or some other ******* like that getting deplatformed. The earth is flat and up is down I guess.


I'm all for people having their own sites, take for example Alex Jones has his infowars site now, where he can spend all day spilling his insanity for those who want to partake in - as well as selling his overpriced and over hyped vitamins. That is about the extent of my support for free speech is concerned online. I would even go so far as to say search engines should not be forced to query his site, I don't find that as a free speech issue either - instead we should find search engines that cater to our own needs and desires or better yet we could move back toward sharing links rather than relying upon one service to provide us with it all.

What I won't do though, is spend hours on social media complaining about how his rights have been trampled all over because he was banned. I think that it is pretty ridiculous of a claim, kind of like if I were banned from this site for breaking the rules I would not feel like my freedom of speech had been somehow revoked and I was significantly wronged :lol

Youtube, facebook, twitter, etc - they are all rubbish in my opinion and have played a large part in degrading society to the absolute **** show that we see today. I would be happy to see them all burn, and perhaps out of their ashes something a little less manipulative sprout.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

@zonebox for sure. Companies and social media sites have set of terms we agree to when we sign up--generally speaking, just cooperate with the terms you agreed to and you won't get taken off lol.

"Youtube, facebook, twitter, etc - they are all rubbish in my opinion and have played a large part in degrading society to the absolute **** show that we see today. I would be happy to see them all burn, and perhaps out of their ashes something a little less manipulative sprout."

Yep, I think I'm feeling pretty hopeless about it all to be honest. I kinda like Twitter sometimes, whenever people use it in a way that's less abusive, but there's nowhere I or anyone can go where marketer's aren't competing to make us waste as much of our time and attention as they can, to manipulate us with consumer propaganda and algorithms that perpetually show only what we want to see/most likely to click on so they make money on ads. I've deleted it all entirely and am pretty much only using this forum now lol. Oh and YouTube. That one's hard to give up even though like everything else it isn't what it was when it started. But hopefully we're not all doomed?


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

5G is gonna be the biggest hack to regular users. Now, Skylink is polluting the sky. It's there to serve the elite and make them richer. Spy on people.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Devices that you talk to & that listen are creepy as all ****. Same with targeted ads, particularly those you see immediately after having a conversation about said or similar products


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Nooooooooo*



Reecedouglas1 said:


> I will start
> 
> Chrome is better than Firefox












I'm a firm Firefox user and an avid Google/Chrome basher but it saddens me to say that Firefox has seen a recent decline in enterprise usage... according to one statistic.

I respect other's opinions though, so to each their own.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Chrome and Firefox each have their place. But Firefox used to be better and they did a lot of damage by getting rid of things people liked and changing things that didn't need to be changed. Mozilla has nothing but contempt for it's users as far as whether you like what they're doing or not. Complaints fall on deaf ears.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Android phones are better investments than iPhones, especially if you're a klutz and drop things often.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Chrome and Firefox each have their place. But Firefox used to be better and they did a lot of damage by getting rid of things people liked and changing things that didn't need to be changed. Mozilla has nothing but contempt for it's users as far as whether you like what they're doing or not. Complaints fall on deaf ears.


I have to agree that Firefox is currently coasting on it's once good reputation, but has been declining in quality for awhile now.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I liked Windows 98 and Windows Vista(especially the desktop widgets) and hated Windows XP


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Noca said:


> I liked Windows 98 and Windows Vista(especially the desktop widgets) and hated Windows XP


 I liked them all. I never had a problem with Windows until Microsoft started trying to bully their users with Windows 8 (and that really kicked into high gear with Windows 10). I distinctly remember when everyone was complaining about Vista and I thought it was just fine and did everything I wanted it to do.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I just signed my Mom up for Zoom. 

There are so many apps out there that seem interesting. I like alternative apps. Apps that are not so popular but still get a high rating. I have this "Dolphin' and "Cake" browser app that I really like. 


Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I liked them all. I never had a problem with Windows until Microsoft started trying to bully their users with Windows 8 (and that really kicked into high gear with Windows 10). I distinctly remember when everyone was complaining about Vista and I thought it was just fine and did everything I wanted it to do.


I refused to ever touch Windows 8, skipped it entirely. I like Windows 10 for the most part, it doesn't slow to a crawl over time like every other Windows version before it, I just don't like the menu layouts, they are all over the place. I have pretty much given up all privacy at this point in my life so I can't sink any lower than I already have by using Windows 10.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Noca said:


> I refused to ever touch Windows 8, skipped it entirely. I like Windows 10 for the most part, it doesn't slow to a crawl over time like every other Windows version before it, I just don't like the menu layouts, they are all over the place. I have pretty much given up all privacy at this point in my life so I can't sink any lower than I already have by using Windows 10.


 I don't think I've really noticed any slowing down of Windows since I switched to an SSD. I've been using the same install of W7 since (I would guess) 2016. That is the longest I have ever used the same install. I don't know that I'd say my system flies but I would say that it has been consistently the same speed for as long as I have been using it. I only had slowing down issues when I was still using a mechanical HDD and it got bogged down with indexing and fragmentation and so forth. Another thing is Windows likes excessive RAM so if you install an insane amount of RAM in your system, you will probably never have problems with slowness or bluescreens. If I could afford it, I would just max mine out (I think my motherboard can take like 64 gigs or something). I'd rather give my money to a hardware manufacturer for extra RAM than those greedy Microsoft vampires.

Then again, I'm not a huge speed freak so maybe I wouldn't really notice a bit of lag here and there. I'm the type who watches videos where people are buying the latest SSDs with newer interfaces because even SATA isn't fast enough for them. Which (to me) is kinda silly. The SATA interface was always fast enough for me. It was spinning platters and other moving parts that was slowing down the works. I understand going faster just because you can but a certain level of fast is fine for me in everyday use.

The only problems I'm having with Windows 7 now is they've stopped updating it. Which, again, is just them being jerks because they know darn well a lot of people still want to use Windows 7 and they stopped updating it just to try and force people to Windows 10. Which, again, it's the principle of the thing. I don't like that and I won't reward them for it. I don't particularly like the privacy compromises but it's more than that. It's the way they've gone about it.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

3D printing is nothing but 3D paper sculpting. -___- I wrongly imagine it to be a 3D hologram on printing paper. 

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I think keyboards without media keys, mechanical or otherwise suck and aren't worth buying.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Noca said:


> I think keyboards without media keys, mechanical or otherwise suck and aren't worth buying.


 I'm afraid I'm gonna have to agree with that. The one I'm using right now is an older wireless keyboard, which doesn't have the best range and causes me to make more typing mistakes (I think sometimes it registers the wrong keys or misses spaces) but I choose to use it over the one that works better because it has the media keys.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm afraid I'm gonna have to agree with that. The one I'm using right now is an older wireless keyboard, which doesn't have the best range and causes me to make more typing mistakes (I think sometimes it registers the wrong keys or misses spaces) but I choose to use it over the one that works better because it has the media keys.


I'm still rocking my Logitech G510 membrane keyboard from 10 years ago because I love the media controls, windows key lock and the LCD display. There is this sick mechanical keyboard that fits all those categories but its really expensive and it seems to be a US-only retailer and it's sold out anyway.

https://us-mountainggshop.com/products/everest-max?variant=34879905235099


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Online classes are a scam to the public. It's hardly better than doing a class through your telephone, or inserting a videocassette and pressing "play".


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

(Unpopular opinion)

Odysee is opening a new door for us, we the people!

"Some would call it an alternative to YouTube," he said. "We like to think it's the successor." CEO Jeremy Kauffman said

Before it gets full corporate like Youtube, it might be good for the average person. Videos only have the original quality available, so if you have a bandwidth, be careful!! Excellent image quality so far!

https://techcrunch.com/2020/12/07/odysee-launch/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fixxer said:


> (Unpopular opinion)
> 
> Odysee is opening a new door for us, we the people!
> 
> ...


Interested in alternatives myself. Gave it a try and uploaded a video. Either the upload failed, there's a problem with their server or the file type is wrong (not sure why it wouldn't tell you in advance if the file type was incompatible with their site though, and for some reason it doesn't narrow the problem down more for you.) Either way the video won't load if I click on it and it doesn't work. I did think the upload was a bit too quick compared to uploading the same length video to YouTube.

It also took about five minutes maybe for my avatar to change/load too, and took a minute to find out how to do it, although it's a bit slow on google stuff/YouTube sometimes as well.

the lbry credit thing is a bit weird and too lazy to figure that out + don't want to verify my account right now anyway since it requires proof of ID and gives you the option.

Dunno not really rating it at the moment, but will keep an eye on it. The other alternatives I've encountered have also been not great I was looking into StoryFire before which is where the YouTuber leafyishere moved to after his account apparently got banned (It's OK though YouTube has dozens if not more CS:GO surfing Leafy clones anyway. Related) apparently since I stumbled on him there but their upload requirements/standards are strict atm and so not what I'm looking for as a creator atm (and consequently not an alternative.)


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Interested in alternatives myself. Gave it a try and uploaded a video. Either the upload failed, there's a problem with their server or the file type is wrong (not sure why it wouldn't tell you in advance if the file type was incompatible with their site though, and for some reason it doesn't narrow the problem down more for you.) Either way the video won't load if I click on it and it doesn't work. I did think the upload was a bit too quick compared to uploading the same length video to YouTube.
> 
> It also took about five minutes maybe for my avatar to change/load too, and took a minute to find out how to do it, although it's a bit slow on google stuff/YouTube sometimes as well.
> 
> ...


I made an Odysee account, but I did not upload anything yet. It was more about supporting others by being able to like, comment and subscribe. I don't want the LBRY thing, might give the points to someone I follow. I didn't subscribe to it so it is static for me. The "funny" thing is that on a computer, you can download the video simply by right clicking on it and "save video as". I like to be able to have the video and open it in an app. It's less of a distraction than on a browser or on the YouTube (and alternatives) apps, because there aren't comments and suggestions.. and no ads. Like owning a DVD.

I had not seen your link, I will look into that. I tried Rumble, not bad. Thyere has been for years, VK, Dailymotion, Vimeo. There is Ru tube or so. (full movies sometimes.. lol) anyway..


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Fixxer

the link wasn't to storyfire, it's just some random parody YT video about leafy's content but yeah this is storyfire:

https://storyfire.com/


----------

